# Sasuke/Ninja Warrior



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone else here a fan? 

For the uninformed, Sasuke (or Ninja Warrior when broadcast outside Japan) is a Japanese gameshow in which contestants attempt to complete a four-stage obstacle course. Sounds simple? Well, you'd be utterly wrong if you thought so...

Wikipedia article


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to watch it a lot, but now I don't have cable or satellite...

Ever seen American Ninja Warrior? The format is a bit different, but it's got a lot of the same stuff.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 5, 2012)

Storm said:


> Ever seen American Ninja Warrior? The format is a bit different, but it's got a lot of the same stuff.


Never watched it.

Also, I linked to this in my "Fwee" thread post, but it applies here, too: Sasuke 28 is confirmed.


----------

